# Bathroom Radiator Rusting?



## oh'mike

I would think that a spray primer first---then a good quality spray enamel would give you a good finish.

Protect the surrounding ares well.---Mike---


----------



## diynoob2011

oh'mike said:


> I would think that a spray primer first---then a good quality spray enamel would give you a good finish.
> 
> Protect the surrounding ares well.---Mike---


Hi Mike,

Thank you for your reply. What do you think of these two products?

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...rtNumber=603915&Trail=searchtext>PRIMER+SPRAY

and

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...rtNumber=422592&Trail=searchtext>SPRAY+ENAMEL

Do they look right?

Also, how do I use these products exactly? Would you have any idea please? After spraying the primer paint, am I meant to wipe away the rust marks? Do does the primer cover it up? 

Thank you again.

Btw, just want to add that the radiator is drilled against the wall and I think it does work, it's just we never use that radiator. I did a little research and they said use steel wool? Would rubbing that against the radiator get rid of it by any chance?


----------



## m1951mm

What the spray primer will do for you is cover the rust. Once you start getting rust the spots usually continue to get bigger. Is is caused by the coating on the surface failing and the moisture in the air. By priming you are sealing in the rust. Then you put on a finish coat of paint. When Mike said to protect the area, using a spray can will cause a mist that will go everywhere!!!!!!!!!! Make a little room, walls, ceilings, and floors around the radiatior using plastic, cardboard or something to protect the surrounding surfaces. If that sounds like to much work you could purchase brush on primer and brush on finish paint, but you will not get as smooth a finish as you would with the spray products (as long as you follow directions and not put to much on at one time so as to cause runs).

Bottom line, there is no way to get rid of the rust without painting. No cleaning product, steel wool or anything else will stop the problem without painting, sorry .


----------



## oh'mike

Those are the paints I would have suggested --I didn't know they were available in the UK.

m1951mm gave you good advice----clean the radiator the best you can before painting and make sure it's completely dry--over night ----Mike----


----------



## DecorMadeSimple

Rust-oleum paints work very well. Remove the rust with sandpaper or steel wool before applying paint. If you're concerned about spray paint "over spray," and ventilation,
use brush on.


----------



## DannyT

like DecorMadeSimple said, remove the rust with whatever method you prefer. prime it with rustoleum for rusty metal primer. then paint with rustoleum paint.


----------



## mustangmike3789

sounds like pin point rusting from your discription. probably over the years as the coating has worn naturaly and been scrubbed from cleaning, it has been thinned out enough to allow the surface profile of the metal to be exposed through the coating. removing the rust spots to bare metal would be your best option. i think that i would choose sand paper over the steel wool. steel wool made from ferrous metals could make your job turn out worse by imbedding small particles of metal into the coating and creating a metallic pathway. spot prime your bare metal spots with a zinc coating such as cold galv and top coat with an epoxy paint.


----------



## gregzoll

Wire brush, then steel wool, then prime & paint. Since it is in the bathroom, and it is a humid location, you can end up with surface rust on rad's.


----------

